# Breeders in Kent or Surrey



## mitzigollop (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone

I just wondered if anyone knows of any breeders or litters in the Kent or Surrey area please? I'm happy to travel but thought I'd start off closer to home first. Thank you

Lou


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Lou, 

Have you tried Ian and Claire Smith in Kent? We went to go and see them and were really happy with their health testing and set up. The only reason we didn't go for one was because their litters didn't tie in with our desired time-frame. 

Alternatively, there is Debbiesdoodles in Surrey - she specialises in American/Toy crosses. 

It really depends on what you're after


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lou Turi is right in the Ian & Claire are lovely. We have just got Honey from there and are really pleased with her temperament. She has loads of energy for walks but is very easy around the house and hasn't shown an ounce of aggression......just very biddable and trainable. They breed cockapoos from working cockers and own the stud poodle, who is Optigen PRA tested. I don't think they plan to breed any more litters until next Spring though and are advertising this on Breeder's Online. x


----------



## mitzigollop (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you guys. I've emailed Claire and Ian to ask when they're planning another litter. Although next spring might be fine tbh. I'm not in a rush as just started an OU course and want to be able to give both the attention they need. Out of interest where are they in East Kent? Thanks. 
Btw Turi I'm the Lou who asked about doodlepets on your blog!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah - silly me for not realising! 

Well let us know what Claire & Ian say


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lou, Ian & Claire are in Birchington, near Margate. It was just under 2 hours for us but worth it for the right puppy. I know people with cockapoos from Doodlepets too, who seem lovely, and we almost went there first time round before we found a local hobby breeder, but I couldn't see anything about their adult dogs or health testing on their website. x


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

If you look on pets4homes and tell it how many mile you are happy to travel it will show you ones available in your area not sure if that helps


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

There is also Sharron Richardson who is a Hobby Breeder just outside of Maidstone. Sharron is great and I did not have a great experience with a breeder and she completely put my mind at rest and I can go and see my puppy anytime. You can find Sharron on Breeders Online


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sally do you mean Sharron Johnson by any chance? She is Dexter and Bonnie's breeder and she is in Maidstone. I would definitely recommend her. If you do mean her are you getting your pup Monty from Sharron?


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Tessybear
Oh dear I did mean Johnson, not Richardson pre-puppy nerves. Yes Monty is our new pup. Very excited and the forum is brilliant I have got loads of really good advice and Sharron was saying how lovely Dexter and Bonnie are when we last saw her.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tess....would love to see some pics of Bonnie & Dexter! x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Jane I would happily put some photos up if I wasn't so useless at it! I will get onto my daughter as she is the only one who knows how. I love looking at other people's photos of their dogs and do mourn my own lack of technical skills!
Sally are you getting your pup from the same litter as Sharon's Pepper?


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi
Yes we are! Both have just had an email from Sharron, they passed their vet check today with flying colours and were very brave for the injections.

What clever little puppies!

I am sure there will be loads of photos being uploaded in the next couple of days. So keep an eye out for them.

S


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Hi
> Yes we are! Both have just had an email from Sharron, they passed their vet check today with flying colours and were very brave for the injections.
> 
> What clever little puppies!
> ...


So excited!!!!!!!!! I have a picture and a video of Monty on my phone too! 
I didn't sleep last night, dont think I will tonight!! What time are you picking up Sally??


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad it is not just me! I could burst with excitment! I am picking up at 12 noon, what about you? Would love to see the video we only have some photos when he was about 3/4 weeks old.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

ok wait there .........


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBiVCT9AxVM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Glad it is not just me! I could burst with excitment! I am picking up at 12 noon, what about you? Would love to see the video we only have some photos when he was about 3/4 weeks old.


picking up at 4.30pm 'en famille'!

Here is the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBiVCT9AxVM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi
Thank you so much, they all look so adorable. Good luck for tomorrow afternoon, no doubt we will be on the forum soon, it is very addictive!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Love the videos, I know I am totally biased but Sharron does produce the most beautiful roan pups! I can't wait to hear how they both get on.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Well our first day at home is over (nearly). I cannot believe how good Monty has been, it was much better than I thought it would be.

Travelled well in the car on the way home, on my lap whilst my sister in law drove. There were big lorries going past us on the M20 and he took it all in his stride.

He played a little bit when we got home and had some lunch, fell asleep on his puppy pad and ignored his new bed. 

He has been either playing or asleep. Really good boy, couple of accidents on the carpet, he is stretched out at the moment and one of the girls has just commented that he has just pasted wind! charming.

Sharron was lovely this morning, he was the first to go :-( I would highly recommend one of her pups to anyone.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Well our first day at home is over (nearly). I cannot believe how good Monty has been, it was much better than I thought it would be.

Travelled well in the car on the way home, on my lap whilst my sister in law drove. There were big lorries going past us on the M20 and he took it all in his stride.

He played a little bit when we got home and had some lunch, fell asleep on his puppy pad and ignored his new bed. 

He has been either playing or asleep. Really good boy, couple of accidents on the carpet, he is stretched out at the moment and one of the girls has just commented that he has just passed wind! charming.

Sharron was lovely this morning, he was the first to go :-( I would highly recommend one of her pups to anyone.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

femmedufromage said:


> Well our first day at home is over (nearly). I cannot believe how good Monty has been, it was much better than I thought it would be.
> 
> Travelled well in the car on the way home, on my lap whilst my sister in law drove. There were big lorries going past us on the M20 and he took it all in his stride.
> 
> ...


Oh how lovely - sounds similar to us! I've just posted in The Puppy Place. Hope your first night goes well! Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

So glad Monty is settling in and and happily passing wind in his new home!


----------

